# new SuperMax 30taper --Needs a drawbar or power drawbar



## countryguy (Dec 27, 2014)

Hi everyone,  Been burning up the forum on the new Mill.   It's in the Garage now and I've started to dig in on her.  I see that it has no drawbar or power drawbar.   The manual notes it's a NST 30 7/24  (or NMTB right?).  

So here is the question.  Power drawbars seem pretty cheap.  But what kind/type?    Will a BPclone type work?   there is a mounting top (pic below).  

There is also this Pnumatic actuator or some kind on the side (see pics).... And I'm unclear what that is really for?  

so-  Can ya'll help me find a powerdraw bar setup?  Maybe even a tool changer for a Supermax (would be sweet!)  really... Do they exist  
Short-term - What do I get just to have a manual drawbar.  Is this just a threaded rod with a bolt top like my manual R8 Dbar? 

thanks everyone!


----------



## JimDawson (Dec 27, 2014)

You can build a drawbar just like a BP type.  I'm pretty sure the NMBT 30 tooling is a 1/2-13 thread.  I would get a length of Grade 8 allthread and make it out of that.

As far as the pneumatic cyl, back gear shift maybe?


----------



## countryguy (Dec 28, 2014)

OK..  1/2 13 is correct Jim.   Thanks as Always!!   Grade 8 allthread, McMasterCarr or my local Production Tool Supply place.   Not an Enco, but very close and always a great Clearance table! 

OK,  So I see these are really fun projects!  power drawbar...Yeah, I can do that.  Fun Fun Fun.  
http://www.cnccookbook.com/CCMillDrawbar.html


----------



## Karl_T (Dec 28, 2014)

I built my own power drawbar many moons ago...

Looks similar to the one you found except I used an electric impact wrench.

Karl


----------



## countryguy (Dec 30, 2014)

*Parts lists: SuperMax 30taper --Needs a drawbar or power drawbar*

OK,  Updating w/ equipment for other Newbs in the Ether that buy a Mill and need to make it all go again  ;-)   

30 Taper-  Uses 12-13 as we've said above.   

1) Drawbars can be found from ToolGuy2 on ebay.  large selection and noted good review. Here is mine for a SuperMax YCM style .
http://www.ebay.com/itm/300332912464

2) Power unit ( so many... Here is a good link which I bought.  )
http://www.ebay.com/itm/111393959683    I actually talked to Todd.  Cool guy and willing to take Q&A directly.  Cannot ask for better! 

3) Knee crank... We'll ,  I saw this and simply could not say no.  
http://www.ebay.com/itm/300864598720


Thus ends the saga of no tool holder mounting.  No to dig up the tool holders themselves.    
Have a wonderful 2015 all! 
Jeff  / CG.


----------



## benmychree (Jan 13, 2015)

countryguy said:


> Hi everyone,  Been burning up the forum on the new Mill.   It's in the Garage now and I've started to dig in on her.  I see that it has no drawbar or power drawbar.   The manual notes it's a NST 30 7/24  (or NMTB right?).
> 
> So here is the question.  Power drawbars seem pretty cheap.  But what kind/type?    Will a BPclone type work?   there is a mounting top (pic below).
> 
> ...



It appears that the spindle nose keys are missing, and the screws that held them on have been broken off; you will need to replace them to drive the adaptors that you buy.  As far as a drawbar is concerned, I would machine one from scratch with a larger diameter upper end to engage the hole at the top, and extend it about 3 or 4 inches above the top of the head, and mill flats at the top about 3/4 or 1"long and 7/8 across the flats (standard size for a 1/2" extra heavy nut)  Unless you plan to do a crazy amount of tool changing, a power drawbar is unnecessary.


----------



## Andy Rafferty (Mar 5, 2015)

My super max has this cylinder it is a spindle brake it engages just for a moment when stop is depressed. But this is an older thread and I bet you know this now.


----------

